# Paris Hilton - DJane zum Fremdschämen



## Q (28 Juni 2012)

*Paris Hiltons DJ-Desaster*











Paris Hilton - Hotelerbin, Designerin, Sängerin und jetzt auch DJ? Die 31-Jährige hat in Brasilien ihr Debüt an den Plattentellern gegeben - und sich dabei ordentlich blamiert. Aus dem Publikum gab's Buh-Rufe, von den Medien hagelt's Spott - nur Paris selbst war von ihrem Auftritt begeistert.

Eine Stunde lang lieferte Paris Hilton beim Pop Music Festival in Sao Paulo die Musik fürs Partyvolk und blamierte sich nach Ansicht des Internet-Fachmagazins „mixmag.net“ bis auf die Knochen. Der Begriff DJ sei im Zusammenhang mit Paris Hilton nur bedingt zu verwenden, formuliert es "mixmag" am Anfang des Berichts noch diplomatisch, Hilton habe sich "ein paar Fehler" geleistet. Im Laufe des Berichts wird der Autor etwas deutlicher, spricht von einem "Autounfall" ("car crash") und kanzelt Hiltons DJ-Fähigkeiten ab: "Genaugenommen schien sie überhaupt nicht zu mixen". Die Übergänge zwischen den Songs seien völlig chaotisch gewesen. Das Dauerfiepen der Mikrofon-Rückkopplung wollen wir hier lieber mal gar nicht erwähnen.

Hilton war offenbar vor allem damit beschäftigt, sexy Tanzbewegungen auszuführen und ihren mit Glitzersteinen besetzen Kopfhörer auf- und abzusetzen. „Der beste Teil war, als sie ihren neuen Song 'Last Night' ankündigte, aber versehentlich Rihanna spielte“, berichtet das DJ-Netzportal schadenfreudig. Paris Hilton habe sich von dieser Panne jedoch nicht abhalten lassen und auf die falsche Musikeinspielung live ihren Song einfach drüber gesungen. 

Am Ende musste ein DJ-Kollege aushelfen, um zu retten, was noch zu retten war. Einzig die geschäftstüchtige Society-Lady Hilton selbst schien von ihrem Auftritt begeistert: Auf Twitter flötete die 31-Jährige, sie hätte "so viel Spaß" und "die Zeit ihres Lebens" gehabt und sie sei so glücklich, dass alle ihren Auftritt geliebt hätten. Ach ja, und ihr Kleid bei ihrem Auftritt sei wirklich toll gewesen. So viel zu den Prioritäten.

Quelle: Frankfurter Rundschau


happy09

Die Bilder dazu gibts natürlich bei celebboard.net:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...music-festival-sao-paulo-jun-23-2012-26x.html


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2012)

Also wieder etwas, was Paris auch NICHT kann


----------



## BlueLynne (28 Juni 2012)

die läuft doch immer außer "Konkurrenz" ..... 

aber sie hat ihre Kohle bekommen, die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, die Werbung erzielt ...

also alle zufrieden 

nur die upskirt Spanner nicht ........... ooooohhhhhhh


----------



## Jone (28 Juni 2012)

Das ist wieder mal Paris Live. Danke für diesen Post :thx:


----------

